# Low impact cardio exercise



## fitnesswithcindy (Sep 17, 2018)

Good morning everyone! The positive benefits of aerobic exercise are almost too many to name. Doing as little as ten minutes a day can improve your circulation, improve your breathing and balance, unlock stiffness, clear your mind, and the list goes on. 

At the request of many of my students I created this low impact cardio workout that you can do in the privacy of your home. Remember, ten minutes is better than nothing! I hope you like it.

https://fitnesswithcindy.com/get-up-and-go-low-impact-cardio-exercise/


----------



## fatdad88 (Jan 20, 2020)

Super! Thank you for the inspiring video. I will do


----------

